# P&O Going Cheap



## salty seadog (Jan 22, 2009)

Has anyone travelled on the "PRIDE" of Burgundy recently? A P&O ferry sailing between Dover and Calais,
They are marketing it as a no frills service which in effect means they offer no waiter service resaurant and no Club class lounge. This you might think is fine if you are do not plan on using these facilities but what they do not mention is is that "No Frills" also means no clean.
I found the ship to be in a poor state of cleanliness and staff who seemed not to care about about the passenger. In fact the bar stewards seemed more inclined to loudly compare how their weekend of debauchery went rather than pay attention to the persons at the bar.

It looks like reliable old P&O are dumbing down in a way that would make the BBC blush.


----------



## silverfox (Sep 8, 2008)

I get the feeling sometimes that the owners of P&O just want to get rid of their fleet. They sold their cruise division (P&O, P&O Australia, Ocean Village, Princess Cruises and Aida Cruises) to Carnival. Is their ferry division next? As for the Cargo fleet?

I hope I am wrong!!!


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

silverfox said:


> I get the feeling sometimes that the owners of P&O just want to get rid of their fleet. They sold their cruise division (P&O, P&O Australia, Ocean Village, Princess Cruises and Aida Cruises) to Carnival. Is their ferry division next? As for the Cargo fleet?
> 
> I hope I am wrong!!!



P&O Ferries are owned by DP World and have been for some time. They bought the ports belonging to P&O and the ferries were part of the deal.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

As Howardws so rightly says the P&O of old ain't no more. It might have been preferable if it totally disappeared like BI, NZS etc instead of the flag continuing on the side of lorries and ferries owned by Dubai and the cruise ships belonging to Carnival of Miami. They neither maintain nor enhance the reputation of the old P&O.
Enough to make you weep into your G & T (better not, it waters it down and adds salt).
Ian


----------



## septiclecky (Mar 11, 2009)

Ian6 said:


> As Howardws so rightly says the P&O of old ain't no more. It might have been preferable if it totally disappeared like BI, NZS etc instead of the flag continuing on the side of lorries and ferries owned by Dubai and the cruise ships belonging to Carnival of Miami. They neither maintain nor enhance the reputation of the old P&O.
> Enough to make you weep into your G & T (better not, it waters it down and adds salt).
> Ian


Don't for Cunard is also now owned by Carnival


----------

